
Breaking news: Man has a Klout score of 68 - coloneltcb
http://thenextweb.com/shareables/2013/09/27/breaking-news-man-has-a-klout-score-of-68/
======
brymaster
When I first learned of Klout I didn't think it was real, like some sort of
joke. Then a little bit more poking around to learn it was actually a 'thing.'
What a colossal waste of time that could only appeal to status-seekers and
those feeling inadequate.

~~~
pstack
Being able to provide your Klout score is a requirement for some job
interviews. I wish I were joking.

